# Lake logan monster



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I know it's the wrong section for lake logan but wanted to share with you guys anyways. I had the pleasure of pre fishing lake logan on tuesday with a friend for the tourney today. We didnr do too well on bass only caught 1 on tuesday. My friend ended up placing 6th today and he sent me a pic of the big bass caught today by the winning team. 7.6lbs that's a monster for ohio!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats a monster anywhere.... Lake Logan? Wow. Incredible.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

That thing is a whopper!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Incredible. Thanks for share. That's cool little lake. Didn't it at one time have the state record saugeye there. And also believe northern pike record many moons ago. Wonder if there's pike still in there.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Thats a good one anywhere.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That is most definitely a monster


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Whew! A hawg for sure!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

What a pig!!!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Big bass anywhere well done


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

That thing is so chunky those cheeks could explode. Dang wat a fish


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

percidaeben said:


> Incredible. Thanks for share. That's cool little lake. Didn't it at one time have the state record saugeye there. And also believe northern pike record many moons ago. Wonder if there's pike still in there.


Yes years and years ago and I want to say it was not only the state record but the world record at the time as well or so I've been told. Alot of people I work with are from that area.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

At work now and just talked to my friend who fished the tourney, I guess a 5lb and a 6.5lb were also turned in yesterday


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

That is a monster for ohio. Awesome fish.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

HOLY CRAP !!


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Not from lake Logan, pretty sure it came from Hoover, keep moving


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> That thing is a whopper!


Great looking fish, and I agree I would be happy with that fish anywhere.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Logan produces 6+ pretty often. Ive fished the Saturday tournys and its pretty common. Tough lake to fish at times but does produce quality.


----------

